# Utiliser automator ?



## EtienneMacBook (4 Janvier 2007)

peut on, avec iTunes, faire en sorte que lorsqu'on importe des musiques, elles se mettent directement en volume 200 % ? en utlisant automator peut etre ? je ne sais pas trop comment utiliser ce truc la ...merci !


----------

